# Form Critique Request



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

From what I can see, you are doing a lot of things right. Good alignment, low bow shoulder, good follow through.

The #1 thing I see is that you seem over bowed. At full draw you seem to be a little shakey, which is leading to rushing your shot. What is the draw weight on your limbs?

There also seems to be some tension in your bow hand. On release, you are grabbing the bow with your thumb. I don't see either a finger sling or a wrist sling. You should have one or the other so that you don't have to grab your bow at the instant of release. Also, you can rest your fingers more lightly on the front of the riser. A good rule on this is from Howard Hill, "Upon release, with both hands do nothing". This doesn't mean to hold them still, it means to continue with the forces that you used to set up & execute your shot, but not add any thing like the thumb grab.

Lighter limbs will allow you to develop your shot more easily. I'd recommend no more that 25# to start with. You can usually buy these used and sell them later at about the same price. It takes a while to build up to the heavy limbs.

Hope this helps,
Allen


----------



## gjlama94 (Oct 11, 2013)

I can confirm I'm over bowed- limbs are 42# limbs at 28 inches and my draw is 32 inches. Beginner mistake...

I don't use a sling because I didn't think I was ready for one. I'll have to dig up some shoelaces and try it. Should I be pushing the bow through the shot while drawing with the string hand? Not just holding the bow, but actively reaching towards the target, I mean.

Thanks wordsnof advice.


----------



## montigre (Oct 13, 2008)

I'd recommend first finding a lighter pair of limbs...shooting too much weight in the beginning can lead to a lot of very serious problems down the road and possibly a loss of the enjoyment of shooting. 

If you cannot find a used pair of limbs, this set from Lancaster should serve you well until you're ready to move up in weight and not break the bank: http://www.lancasterarchery.com/w-w-sebastian-flute-axiom-plus-recurve-limbs-27800.html You can get them from 14 to 40 pounds in 2 pound increments. Something in the low to mid 20 pound range should be a good start for you. 

Yes, you want to have a steady push toward the target while drawing, but being overbowed as you are right now, the more you push, the more you're going to struggle and collapse at the shot because your muscles cannot manage that amount of weight just yet.


----------



## Zalmaran (Nov 19, 2013)

I agree your arm is over bowed and your shooting too high a poundage (Personally I'd recommend a 30-35 pound bow). You also definitely need a sling, I don't like shoelace finger slings cause the bow drops so much when you release. Also, when you get a sling, you need to open up your hand your bow should be sitting in the web between your pointer finger and your thumb. Finally I always teach people to shoot three fingers under because generally during the release your fingers will contact the arrow and throw off your accuracy, to do this you need to add another nocking point below the arrow.


----------



## nitrogen (Oct 21, 2012)

Bear in mind I'm far from an expert, only getting into my 3rd year shooting so take my words with a pinch of salt. Anyway, it just looked to me that you maybe concentrating a little bit much and deliberately trying to pull your arm back after release as opposed to letting it happen? Usually when I shoot I just let the string slip from my fingers and the sort of stored muscle "springyness" makes my elbow shoot back a bit and my hand/fingers end up behind my ear, kind of almost on top of my shoulder. It's hard to describe, watch the pro's here http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TVecmUrAHbI and concentrate on watching their release and then watch yours (at about 10, 21, 33, 43 & 56 seconds into your video). Some of them look more like your release than others, it's just your release just looked more..."deliberate". Just my 2 cents.


----------



## Zalmaran (Nov 19, 2013)

Also I forgot to mention if you go to the gym or workout at home pay special attention to your chest/pecs.


----------



## gjlama94 (Oct 11, 2013)

Thanks for the comments.

I've ordered a pair of 26 lb limbs as recommended by montigre.

As for my release, I've been working on it and it's improved, but at times feels more forced, as nitrogen suggested. We'll see if that has to do with being overbowed. I suspect so.

I'll hold off on the sling for now and just work on keeping my bow hand relaxed. I've tried this since and it hasn't jumped out of my hand, but it does leap forward a bit so hopefully that's more on track.


----------



## gjlama94 (Oct 11, 2013)

Correction for the sake of accuracy- montigre only recommended a make of limb. Based on other feedback I've chosen the 26 lb draw weight.


----------



## nitrogen (Oct 21, 2012)

If possible I'd try someone else's bow with a lower draw weight than your own before you commit to buy new limbs. Although you may be struggling/wobbling a bit at 42#, you're not THAT bad at the same time. I have a suspicion 26# may be a bit far the other way, you look strong enough from the video. For reference, I'm not the muscliest bloke in the world if you know what I mean but on my beginner course I used a 26# and the 28# bow. When I bought my 1st set of limbs I used 34# but with the limb bolts backed off to give me as low a weight as the limbs would allow and gradually turned them up, then got 36#, then 38#. At the moment I have the 38# limbs max'ed at 42# on my fingers through the clicker at my draw length. I just wouldn't want you to buy the 26# limbs and be disappointed. Maybe try something in the shop if you have one available as opposed to buying online to get it right.

And as others have said, I'd make a finger sling give it a go, it's the cheapest piece of archery equipment you'll ever own! Just adjust it so it's not too long and the bow doesn't travel too far when it jumps out of your hand. When you're used to it it'll take away any anxiety you may have about what the bow's doing after the shot and put you at ease - remember you may be subconsciously thinking about what'll happen and you may not realise that you are.


----------



## gjlama94 (Oct 11, 2013)

That's the trick, isn't it?

I think the biggest detriment to being over bowed is I just can't get the reps in, though there are other issues I've noticed as I've moved along. After about 40 shots, my back is more or less spent with these limbs. After that, I have trouble getting to full draw and, if I manage it, I have trouble holding it while focusing on the target. The limbs are 42#, but I suspect I'm drawing close to 50# at my draw length. If that holds at the lower weight limbs, then I figure I'll be drawing around 34# with the 26# limbs. Some of the other issues include the shaky bow arm, difficulty achieving a consistent draw length, difficulty holding at anchor, difficulty expanding through the shot. These are just things I've noticed, with 2 months worth of practice. I'd hoped my body would develop the strength more quickly (probably what everyone who's overbowed and knows it likes to think), but that hasn't happened and I'd like to keep bad habits to a minimum.

It is a big drop, but it should completely remove fatigue as in issue. It may help with some of the other issues as well. As you noted, I can always dial the limb bolts in to increase the draw weight.


----------



## nitrogen (Oct 21, 2012)

With the lower limb poundage your form will improve and your draw length will get more consistant as everything else is more relaxed. Then get another really cheap piece of equipment - fit a clicker. You'll have a consistant draw every time then but even before that, you'll probably be within a few millimetres draw length with the lower weight limbs and practice.

Another thing, if limbs are a certain weight on a 25 inch riser, they'll give more draw weight on a 23 inch riser and less on a 27 inch riser so check your riser as well to see what poundage you can expect with the new limbs.

Check out the "Performance Archery" videos on YouTube as well, they're useful: http://www.youtube.com/user/perfarch/videos


----------



## montigre (Oct 13, 2008)

Don't rush into the clicker just yet. Once you have the lighter limbs installed, shoot those for a while and dial in where your anchor ends up. It would do little good to install a clicker (draw check) if you're not 100% spot on with your anchor. 

It is an eventuality that will do a great amount of good for you in the future, but for right now, focus on your basic form and shot sequence...relax....have fun...and simply enjoy the art of propelling an arrow to the intended target. :smile:


----------



## gjlama94 (Oct 11, 2013)

Montigre- 
No intention of using a clicker just yet. Hoping the limbs arrive today. I've been enjoying it so far (I shoot just about everyday, eveb the cold), I expect I'll be doing so for awhile.


----------

